
Reop – reasonable expectation of privacy - edwintorok
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/reop
======
howeyc
The link to "This World of Ours"[1] is gold.

[1] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/mickens/thisworld...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/mickens/thisworldofours.pdf)

~~~
pronoiac
Oh man I thought I'd read everything James Mickens had written! Awesome!

